# [SOLVED] Is it better to have a case with the power supply on the top or bottom ?



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

hey guys , im going to upgrade my case but my current case has the psu on the top and newer cases have it on the bottom. Which is better , top or bottom ? And will my coolermaster silent pro m 850 watt psu work on the bottom of a case or can any psu work on the bottom ? Thanx


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Is it better to have a case with the power supply on the top or bottom ?*



> Which is better , top or bottom ?


I believe the jury is still out but I can see a few definite benefits of a bottom mounted PS:
1) Open space at the top of the case will allow for better air flow.
2) More space available to install larger HSF's
3) By putting a vent in the floor of the case, you can draw cool air from beneath the case instead of warm air from inside.



> can any psu work on the bottom


They should. Not all bottom mount cases have the bottom vent, so you have to install the PS upside down.


----------



## squigglethecow (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Is it better to have a case with the power supply on the top or bottom ?*

Most of the time the PSU is at the top so the hot air it generates doesnt affect the ambient temp of the case as much. The hot air stays at the top w/ the psu and it blown out. Thats how I understand it but I could be wrong.

I dont see why you couldnt mod the psu to the bottom though, Im sure w/ proper ventilation heat wouldnt become an issue


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Is it better to have a case with the power supply on the top or bottom ?*

1 point to remember with putting a cooling vent in the floor of the case, is if your PC stands near the floor - It will suck lots of dust in, unless a filter is used. A couple of layers of ladies tights/stockings material will do it nicely, 2 layers will let the air flow in but hold the dust out :wink:

Don't forget to remove the lady before cutting.... :grin:


----------

